
Fitbit Study Suggests Wearables Can Detect Covid-19 Before Symptoms Appear - marz0
https://www.forbes.com/sites/andrewwilliams/2020/08/20/fitbit-study-suggests-wearables-can-detect-covid-19-before-symptoms-appear/#60c7ee9e893f
======
sjg007
Too bad fitbits crap out. I have had 2 die on me. They lasted 1 and 2 years.
Case in point, my spouse wanted a Versa and it died straight out of the box
after 5 minutes. Their forums are full of complaints.

